# Does anybody eat these fish



## jmwoffshore (Mar 9, 2009)

Caught this 100 qt. cooler in about 2 hours


----------



## DiscoDuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Heck yeah, with both hands. where'd you get those at? I want to go.


----------



## jmwoffshore (Mar 9, 2009)

A little honey hole in florida big ben area


----------



## jmwoffshore (Mar 9, 2009)

At same time cooler was full so we filled up live well to


----------



## DiscoDuck (Mar 10, 2009)

A lot of people dont liek the white trout for whatever reason, but they taste just as good as a speckled trout to me. I have fished offshore down there in the FL gulf, btu I am not familiar with the Big bend area.  You had a nice time, I would guess catching allof those. I got some big coolers I can send with you next time you go, so you dont have to use the livewell.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Mar 10, 2009)

I see alot of knofe sharpening in your future.  As someone already said, they eat just as good as speckled trout.


----------



## jmwoffshore (Mar 10, 2009)

The only bad thing was it took longer to clean the fish than it did to catch them.Was a great day on water my 14 year old son had a blast.


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Job !!.


----------



## irocz2u (Mar 10, 2009)

trout  mmmmmmmmmmmmm  u  keeping  them


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 10, 2009)

what a haul mann !!! congrats on the great time !!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are FULL of mercury.  I can come get them and dispose of them properly.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Mar 10, 2009)

YEP,Big fish love em. They make great bait for bull reds etc...

BHJ


----------



## Capt. T.J. (Mar 10, 2009)

Good haul!


----------



## DiscoDuck (Mar 10, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Those are FULL of mercury.  I can come get them and dispose of them properly.



And I will help you tote them.


----------



## bross07 (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there no limit on white trout?


----------



## LYNN (Mar 11, 2009)

*If you don't know what to do with them, I'll get*

the grease hot.

Good haul . It's been a long time since I did it in S'hatchie.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 12, 2009)

Only down size is they dont freeze very well. The meat gets mushy after being frozen. Freeze in water will help.


----------



## Georgiagator (Mar 12, 2009)

looks like a hole I found at horseshoe beach just outside the channel  caught so many I had to give up.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2009)

All that is missing is hot grease, cheese grits, hush puppies, cole slaw and sweet tea
Oh...yea...fry mine up a little on the chrispy side please!


----------



## Limitless (Mar 13, 2009)

Gee, think how good they'd be if they had been on ice ...


----------



## jmwoffshore (Apr 1, 2009)

*going back*

Leaving friday for 10 days hope we can get some good days.Weather has been good and bad.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 1, 2009)

Yellowmouth trout, AKA tarpon candy.  They fry up pretty good, but I think they work the best floating in a chum line with a 4/0 treble hook hidden behind the pec fins off Ponte Vedra Beach.  Kings will eat the stew out of them too.  Channel markers off Steinhatchee ?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 1, 2009)

Y'all sure did catch a lot of fish!


----------

